# Caption this - Saugatuck MI



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)




----------



## Chuck1 (Dec 16, 2002)

And then after awhile you can work on points for style...


----------



## y2ba (Jan 9, 2005)

on his tear across the lake..the waterspout worked up an appetite...and heard "captain jack" had been slayin the salmon.


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

*MAN!! This new prop kicks ******


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

*I think he just fell off the tube... can we swing around and pick him up?*


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Father, fathter, or thith thingth going to come right up our rear end.:tdo12:


----------



## severus (Feb 8, 2000)

#[email protected]#!!*@#!!%$#[email protected]!!


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

Note to self: "Never use the Lord's name in vane...after losing a BIG fish!"


----------



## FYRE926 (Dec 31, 2000)

I'm givin her full power Cap'n...she can't take much more!


----------



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

STEINFISHSKI said:


> Father, fathter, or thith thingth going to come right up our rear end.:tdo12:


Quite possibly the funniest thing I've ever read! :lol: :yikes: :lol:

That picture was taken from Oval Beach too.... How "fitting"!


----------



## Hi Ho Silver_Joe (Aug 4, 2003)

STEINFISHSKI said:


>


*Hi Ho Silver... Awayyyyyy!!!... I said AWAYYYYY DAMN IT!!*:help:


----------



## silverfoxx129 (Oct 23, 2005)

I think that I left somthing very important back at the dock!!!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

"Auntie Em. Auntie Em."


----------



## cmpdad (Jan 4, 2006)

I should have gone to work:yikes:


----------



## lkmifisherman (Feb 4, 2004)

Holy Schmit, Batman....

LMF


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

"I heard they are killing the kings in closer. This is the dead zone!"


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

"I heard they are killing the kings in closer. This is the dead zone!"


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

.
.
.
.

*PUNCH IT CHEWY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:evilsmile
*


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Monty Python style.


Run away! Run away!


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

STEINFISHSKI said:


>


*Run Bubba...........Run !*


----------

